

Do you Boy Scout your code? - GarethX
http://jason.pureconcepts.net/2015/01/are-you-a-boy-scout/

======
hga
To quote the first comment by a "neal":

 _You lost me the moment I read "Boy Scout motto: Leave it better than you
found it". The Boy Scout Motto is actually "Be Prepared"_

Which indeed it is, something I took to heart with great results, and it's
also not a bad motto for programming, e.g. do solid and comprehensive error
handing from the beginning. I don't even remember "Leave it _better_ than you
found it.", it was more like leave it as you found it, with of course bonus
points for improving it. But, hey, it's wilderness, there's not much
"improving" to do there unless it's a permanent camp sort of thing. Unless
there's litter or the like to be removed, but I don't remember needing to be
told to pick up litter.

Then again, in the '70s the US Boy Scouts were made all modern and relevant,
such that you could become an Eagle Scout "without ever camping out, cooking a
meal outdoors, or hiking". At least one issue of the Boy Scout Manual replaced
the "what to do if you're lost" section with, I kid you not, one page on
finding a police officer to help you, complete will illustration.

Membership plummeted, I myself gave up in part because the system changes
negated every bit of work I'd done, e.g. "Busted back to Tenderfoot".

So, who knows what today's US Boy Scouts emphasize....

